# Hiding Schutzhund



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I was just reading the Agenda for the USA General Board meeting. One of the Officers has proposed changing the name of the "United Schutzhund Clubs of America" to the "United Schaeferhunde Clubs of America". The reason for this is shown below and can be read on the USA web site:

_Our organization is a breed club and a sport club, but we are primarily a breed club. Our name, which is key_
_to our identity and brand, should reflect that. Unfortunately, to the general public, governmental officials, and_
_activist agencies, the word “Schutzhund” is primarily associated with the protection phase of our sport. That_
_image can be detrimental to our organization. In today’s highly scrutinized and litigious world we must be_
_conscientious of our image. This minor but significant change in our name will keep our acronym and brand_
_intact. USA is the abbreviation of our nation. It is inappropriate that it is the abbreviation for our organization._
_It also creates confusion around the world. If you travel or have any type of correspondence outside of this county,_
_you will find that we are known as USCA. We are referred to as USCA by the SV and the WUSV. If the_
_following amendments are approved, the name and abbreviation changes will be made throughout the bylaws.)_
_From:_
_a. The name of this association shall be “United Schutzhund Clubs of America.”_
_To:_​_a. The name of this association shall be “United Schaeferhunde Clubs of America.”_

Here is the question. Should we be trying to hide the fact that Schutzhund involves protection work?? Shouldn't we simply do a better job of explaining how important that phase is to testing the dog's temperament? Or, should we continue to try to trick the General Public into believing this is all just a "game"? What will a name change really accomplish? Do you agree the name should be changed and if so, why? If you do not, why not?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think "hiding" it would backfire...when you hide there is an air of guilt
education is power and those that have questions should get educated before condemning.
I know the AR's will find something to complain about, but it is a temperament test plain and simple. 
I wonder if AKC plays into the proposal...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

When I posted to my local AKC club's list that I was going to SDA training, there was some backlash. One person hated the name because the last thing the service dog people want is to be associated with "attack dogs". 

I gave a nice response about the skills and the testing involved. I explained the value of the temperament of these dogs and said that I considered them of great service and couldn't imagine why someone would not want to be associated with them. I also mentioned the service to humans that may be lost if breeding dogs capable of such activity is abandoned.

I think this was understood pretty well by the dog people. I wondered at the time if the "public" would understand. They might. 

Should the name be changed? Maybe it should as they club appears to want to establish itself as the GSD registry and organization here. Should it be changed due to perception and a litigious society? I don't think anyone will be fooled for long. I worry that if we behave as though it is something to hide, that will only make the suspicion of the activity worse.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

I just read that a bit ago....They probably should since they now declare themselves the keeper of the GSD regardless of how much truth is in that statement. Personally I wish all the alternate breed people would tell the USA to pound sand and just join the DVG.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The USA is still trying to be the "keeper of the breed" at the WUSV also. The name change will probably give them greater leverage against the GSDCA.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Here is the question. Should we be trying to hide the fact that Schutzhund involves protection work?? Shouldn't we simply do a better job of explaining how important that phase is to testing the dog's temperament?


No and yes..

People, guess that should read some breeders have lost/or ARE losing site at what the true German Shepherd really is or should be.. And it's unfortunate... For me education is always good... but, we also need to focus on those that are breeding this breed to be more of a pet or something it isn't suppose to be.. 

How can we change peoples minds that are ultimately destroying the breed for money..

Not only do we have to worry about UScA, GSDCA, etc.. but now the government is getting involved w/the whole spay/neutering thing..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Vandal said:


> _Unfortunately, to the general public, governmental officials, and_
> _activist agencies, the word “Schutzhund” is primarily associated with the protection phase of our sport.
> _​


I am betting that to the general public and all others, the word Schutzhund means about as much to them as the word schadenfreude or schwangerschaftverhütungsmittel. I would like to see where they came up with this - actual surveys, polls, scientific processes to determine what people think of when they hear the word or ????

So speaking as a former member of the general public (and now a slightly more educated member of the general public) in terms of my knowledge of Schutzhund, I don't think there needs to be a change for that reason. But my tinfoil hat is at the cleaners. 

If you want to present it as the breed club, unless it would be too redundant I would go with a combo to emphasize the breed and the breed test and call it _United Schaeferhunde __Schutzhund __Club of America._


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Scary


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I hate political correctness. That's all I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I say NO we should not hide the fact that SchH contains protection work. But at the same time, naming the whole "sport" for one phase never made sense to me either. I guess it depends on the reason for the change. If it is truly to make it more understandable, then I don't think it is a big deal. 

I side with Jean _Schaeferhunde _isn't clearer than Schutzhund, so I think it is just an excuse to be politically correct. As long as you are using a German word, the "general public" is going to have to look it up anyway.


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

What kind of general public even knows what Schutzhund is?


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

This sounds like another attempt to water down our sport. With all of the outside organizations attempting to kill us off, we sure don't need to help them from within.

For a curmudgeonly view on many USA and Schutzhund political positions, check this out:

Schutzhund Information


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

anyone a yahoogroups subscriber to the "grassrootsUSA" 
Interesting discussion if you want to wade thru it...
Yahoo! Groups: Search Results


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> anyone a yahoogroups subscriber to the "grassrootsUSA"
> Interesting discussion if you want to wade thru it...
> Yahoo! Groups: Search Results


Is this Mr. Levin's group?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He can claim it I guess, as he has a full page ad running for Prez in the SchH USA magazine with a list of his supporters. Not on that list, but a lurker now and then on the grassroots yahoogroup.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Semantics. It should stay United Schutzhund Club of America. I fail to see how this gives the organization more leverage. More info about what Schutzhund is and more publicity and education to the public is needed.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

From and AWDF perspective, USCA is a breed club...in my view, change the name. 

If you want to be in a sport club....the AWDF has the DVG, US Mondioring, and North American Ring Assoc., all outstanding organizations.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is what I was thinking, it is a breed club, wants to be a breed club.... then the name should be the breed.

I am not sure why they muddied the idea with the political correctness of schutzhund and the perception by the public.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Vandal said:


> Here is the question. Should we be trying to hide the fact that Schutzhund involves protection work?? Shouldn't we simply do a better job of explaining how important that phase is to testing the dog's temperament? Or, should we continue to try to trick the General Public into believing this is all just a "game"? What will a name change really accomplish? Do you agree the name should be changed and if so, why? If you do not, why not?


IMO - NO. No we should not try to hide the fact that Schutzhund involves protection work. 

Every time I talk to people (outside of this board) and bring up Schutzhund. I have to explain to them what it is. I have yet to run into someone who knows what I'm talking about or has even heard of Schutzhund. This includes GSD owners. They don't even know that Schutzhund means "protection dog" unless I tell them during the course or our conversation. If they seem interested, I explain to them all 3 phases and how this originated and was used to test the GSD breed. This is why the club I go to has an article titled 'What is Schutzhund?' on their website as do many other clubs. I'm not sure how much more we can do but we have tossed a few ideas around at club. (Aren't most always looking for new ideas?) Maybe add more information to our websites? 

To be honest, no, I don't see a need to change the name. The abbreviation maybe but the name no. I don't see a name change accomplishing much more than confusion.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

At least in my "JQP" circles the word Schutzhund means nothing. As much time as I spend with dogs/GSDs/Schutzhund, barely anyone I know is interested in dogs. I'm constantly having to explain the word. The next question is, "oh so you train police dogs? Cool." Um, no. I've never had anyone ask or say I train "attack dogs" in the context of Schutzhund (a few people on the street have yelled things like, "Dat be an attack dawg?").


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi guys,

Part of the thinking for the proposed name change is that the term Scutzhund, (SchH) as well as VPG, and all other names previously associated with the sport will all change January 1st. All of what we call SchH sport work in the world will be called IPO beginning Jan 1st.

Al Govednik


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

USA, though, is a club made up of SchH (or IPO if that must be) clubs. It is not a club made up of GSD clubs. Many of the clubs in my area are made up of non GSD breeds. If they want to change it to something that doesn't contain SchH then maybe it should be the United Working Dog Clubs of America. No, that would no longer be USA, but it would make far more sense than the other name change. Plus, just because the rest of the world is changing to IPO doesn't mean we need to change our name. We don't always need to follow.

BTW, Yes, I realize USA is a GSD organization, but not all of its members own GSD.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

What does IPO mean, anyhow?

obviously not Initial Public Offering...

As far as political correctness, there is little if any room for bitework in such a context, so if that's the rub, then NO, don't change it.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

International Prufung Ordnung is the name although my spelling might be off a bit. This is basically a more PC way of naming our sport. So Inernational working test

Al Govednik


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Curious how this will play out. Since everything will be IPO I wonder how the BH requirement will be handled now since a BH isn't required for a IPO title. I mean wasn't the reasoning not just the PC aspect but also so everyone is working under one set of rules?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Liesje said:


> At least in my "JQP" circles the word Schutzhund means nothing. As much time as I spend with dogs/GSDs/Schutzhund, barely anyone I know is interested in dogs. I'm constantly having to explain the word. The next question is, "oh so you train police dogs? Cool." Um, no. I've never had anyone ask or say I train "attack dogs" in the context of Schutzhund (a few people on the street have yelled things like, "Dat be an attack dawg?").


 Same here.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> USA, though, is a club made up of SchH (or IPO if that must be) clubs. It is not a club made up of GSD clubs. Many of the clubs in my area are made up of non GSD breeds. If they want to change it to something that doesn't contain SchH then maybe it should be the United Working Dog Clubs of America. No, that would no longer be USA, but it would make far more sense than the other name change. Plus, just because the rest of the world is changing to IPO doesn't mean we need to change our name. We don't always need to follow.
> 
> BTW, Yes, I realize USA is a GSD organization, but not all of its members own GSD.


Really a good point when you consider the meaning of the word Schaeferhunde. Changing the name from Schutzhund (protection dog) to Schaeferhunde (shepherd dog) makes even less since to me.

I'm in the same boat. All of the SchH clubs up here in MN are made up in part by paying USA members who own non GSD breeds. I don't think there is one club up here that is exclusive to the GSD breed.



Bullet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Part of the thinking for the proposed name change is that the term Scutzhund, (SchH) as well as VPG, and all other names previously associated with the sport will all change January 1st. All of what we call SchH sport work in the world will be called IPO beginning Jan 1st.
> 
> Al Govednik


I'm not trying to be sarcastic but it's hard to believe that Schutzhund will just vanish and the word no longer exists and no one will ever use it again. Hard to believe it will just fade into history and we'll all talk about the good old days when Schutzhund was called "Schutzhund". That thought is sad to me. 

When you add both of these changes together it sure does make me feel like we are trying to "hide" protection or “Schutzhund”. I hate hiding and being secretive about what I'm doing. It's like I'm ashamed of something. I agree, “We don’t always need to follow”. Maybe we should try “leading” instead. 

I sure hope the delegates being sent to vote on these changes will vote against them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Vandal said:


> Here is the question. Should we be trying to hide the fact that Schutzhund involves protection work?? Shouldn't we simply do a better job of explaining how important that phase is to testing the dog's temperament? Or, should we continue to try to trick the General Public into believing this is all just a "game"? What will a name change really accomplish? Do you agree the name should be changed and if so, why? If you do not, why not?


Along with Anne's question about the word (and hopefully this isn't too off topic), I noticed on my Facebook feed recently someone recommending that no one post pictures of their dog doing bitework. What do we think about that? What's next we only have OB and tracking pics on our club web sites or event photo galleries?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I have never thought of UScA as a breed club but a sport club. IE Their magazine is Schutzund USA not German Shepherd today.

I am not currently a member of UScA so I guess I really don't have a vote but personally I think we hide bite sports too much already. I had a neighbor call the police on me one Saturday because we were "abusing" dogs, the cop stayed and watched training and now a couple of his friends periodically stop by and train with us.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

My neighbor's cowboy boyfriend took some time away from roping calves and hog tying them in her arena to let us know how abusive we were. 

I have lost count of the number of times over the years when Animal Control was called when we were training in a park, and it was OBEDINCE...we hadn't even gotten to protection yet.
Had some kook come up and try to save my friend's dog from the "abuse" when we were working a dog at the Rose Bowl also. My friend offered to show him what abuse was but he was not intending to inflict it on the dog.

Overall, SchH USA does a LOUSY job of informing people why bitework is important. They are too busy portraying it as a game. For me, teaching a dog to bite as a game or play, sounds more dangerous than what it _really_ is.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I do not agree with the poster on Facebook. However, if you are training, or helping to train, an unstable dog that you think might bite someone outside of SchH, then it's probably good advice.


----------

